# PALOMINOS!



## High Meadow Miniatures (Sep 1, 2007)

Let' see em! I LOVE palominos! I have 3 now!




: :aktion033:


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 2, 2007)

Here's my Palomino Beauty "Foxy"


----------



## Jill (Sep 2, 2007)

I have two or three palominos, maybe four depending on how you count :bgrin ...

*[SIZE=12pt]Little King’s BT Bacardi Gold[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=8pt]2004 37" golden palomino gelding son of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too ("BTU") and Supreme Halter Horse[/SIZE]






*[SIZE=12pt]Triple H Derby Day Miracle[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=8pt]2000 31" isabella / light palomino gelding, halter championships as a stalion, Nat'l Top 5 performance[/SIZE]






*[SIZE=12pt]Harmony Hill’s Harvest Gold[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=8pt]1999 34" golden palomino dun / dunalino OR light silver bay dun, halter and driving championships -- hopefully in foal to DunIT[/SIZE]






*[SIZE=12pt]Fantasy Corral’s Secret Treasure[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=8pt]2006 palomino who greyed out filly (so she may not look cream dilute, but may throw it), Buckeroo and Egyptian King Lines[/SIZE]


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Sep 2, 2007)

Jill said:


> I have two or three palominos, maybe four depending on how you count :bgrin ...
> 
> 
> *[SIZE=12pt]Little King’s BT Bacardi Gold[/SIZE]*
> ...


I am in LOVE with Harmony Hills Havest Gold



: She is GORGEOUS!!!!!



:



:



:


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Sep 2, 2007)

Here is mine. Charm is a grand daughter of Celebrations Tennessee Talent and Rhotens Little Dandy. Her sire is Grosshill's Dandy Special Edition. In her photo she just had a bath and was QUITE angry!!! HeeHee,,, she doesn't get that nice dark gold. But she is very pretty and we think she is bred to our sorrel stallion for next year.


----------



## minimomNC (Sep 2, 2007)

Here are our two

Blue Ribbon Bodacious Shiney Gold






And a newer horse, De Cheval Double Impact, a double grandson of Rhotens Little Dandy. His sire is Grosshills Night Rhythm. He needs some work but he is a very nice horse despite how he looks in the picture. And yes those are Bend Or spots on him, he has alot of them.


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Sep 2, 2007)

Here is mine...Flyin G's American Beauty...she's a very light palomino although she does get hints of the gold color (which are hard to see in pictures). She is sired by Little Kings Buckeroo God out of my BOB daughter



:











Tracy


----------



## chandab (Sep 2, 2007)

I have one true palomino, and one that wants to be a palomino.

I still don't have great pictures of Caddy, but here she is:






She's a very pale palomino.

And, then my wannabe palomino, Tana:






Tana is color DNA tested silver bay, and also has dun.


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Sep 2, 2007)

I can post pics now!! Here is my LIGHT palomino mare

HMM Creme Da La Creme aka Cream Puff






Here is my palomino pinto colt

HMM Orions Double Gold Java King aka Java






Here is my palomino stallion

HMM Orions Seven O Sundancer


----------



## just2minis (Sep 2, 2007)

Mine is in my avatar. I don't have a way to display a picture here.

She is a yearling, under 28" and will stay tiny.


----------



## FoRebel (Sep 2, 2007)

Here's our ONLY pal.... He was born this year... He's out of my perlino stud and a sorrel pinto mare of ours.

LBS Karbon Copy


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 2, 2007)

We have only one palomino at this time. We hope next year to have some palomino and buckskin foals. We have some mares bred to our buckskin stud we sold, our cremello pinto stud and our friend palomino stud.

Our 5 mos old solid palomino colt Paint By Numbers Western Cowboy he is for sale.He is so sweet. We hope next we have some fillies to keep.

sire little america's rowdy cowboy dam western sky morning delight.


----------



## Shadows_Gold (Sep 2, 2007)

Here is my 2 yr old gelding.

Westwind BTU Shadows Gold


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Sep 3, 2007)

Palominos are one of my favorites! :aktion033:

Here is Star Ridge Acres Golden Miracle "Mira" 2007 filly



:

Seahorse Gold Melody Bar (Cremello) x Spring Valleys Cappuchino (Sorrell)






Bar Ls Pot O Gold "Goldie" 1990 mare and my absolute favorite headed horse. This pic doesn't do her justice. Dell Teras Gold Plated (Buckskin) x Daisy Park Dawn (?) She's bred to World Top 3 Seahorse Olympia Golden Opportunity for an early '08 foal! :aktion033:






Indian Peaks Sweet Serenity "Sera" 2006 26.5" filly. She's VERY golden until I clip her but her undercoat is getting more and more gold so I'm thinking by the time she matures she'll be pretty golden! :aktion033: Lucky Four Red N Royal (by Sids Rebel) X Lookout Bonsais Sweet Anticipation (by Little Kings Buckeroo Bonsai)






DArmond Storm Survivor "Storm" 2004 Stallion. Two blue eyes. Storm has *eleven* crosses to Gold Melody Boy and bred his very first mare this year!



: Can't wait to see what we get! This guys just keeps getting more and more golden! :aktion033: Lucky Four Skippa Snow Storm x Champion Farms Paloma.






That's all I got!!



:


----------



## mmmorgans (Sep 3, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Minimor (Sep 3, 2007)

We have 2 palominos.

Here is our newest one:

JEM A Touch of Class











And of course here is the first one, our palomino appaloosa, Cedar Plains First Edition:

As a yearling:






And as a 2 year old:


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Sep 3, 2007)

mmmorgans said:


> StarRidgeAcres said:
> 
> 
> > Palominos are one of my favorites! :aktion033:
> ...


----------



## whitney (Sep 4, 2007)

Kahoka Palomino Emblem aka "Trystan"






Post Rock Farms Aspen Gold "Tweety"


----------



## Minimor (Sep 4, 2007)

Oooh, Whitney, I do like Trystan! He's a lovely boy, and I am so envious of that rich dark color!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Sep 4, 2007)

Here's our one and only palomino, aptly nicknamed "Blondie." She's also my current avatar.


----------



## Bluerocket (Sep 5, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]I have one large photo of our "Late July 2007" palomino colt taken just last week -- it is a collage of several photos taken of him just after clipping - so all the golden color came off.[/SIZE]

Collage Photos

you can see his color in these photos taken at 3 days old:

photo 1

photo 2


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Sep 6, 2007)

Here is my palomino! Its one of my favorite colors!


----------



## maplegum (Sep 6, 2007)

~Palomino~ said:


> Here is my palomino! Its one of my favorite colors!



I remember that photo of your boy having his neck licked like that! I think it's adorable.



: I'm hoping my Bailey turns a nice colour like your boy.


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Sep 6, 2007)

maplegum said:


> I remember that photo of your boy having his neck licked like that! I think it's adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> : I'm hoping my Bailey turns a nice colour like your boy.


ahhh thanks! I thought the picture was adorble to and I just love that horse, I was going to try and sell him but I just couldn't bring myself to it. He is lucky cause he has the sooty gene and that automatically makes them a goldener tone. But thanks for the compliments. I like his color too!

Gage


----------



## Buckskin gal (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is our golden boy "Levi" he is the sweetest thing! Mary


----------



## MiniHunterHorseFan (Sep 8, 2007)

Thats my boy Bodie.


----------



## drk (Sep 10, 2007)

Beautiful Palominos everyone !!!!!


----------

